# Anyone owned a salamon sanchez?



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

I did a quick search and didn't see any reviews on it. I'm just curious because I'd never think to buy a salomon for a snowboard but that board seems legit. Thoughts...

edit- spelled salomon wrong in the title lol


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

salomons a very solid company and one of the first boards i actually progressed a ton on was the salomon scout which was a awesome all around park slayer. the sanchez is a super soft jib board so if thats the kinda thing you like it should suit you pretty well. what kind of riding do you do? if you like hitting decent sized jumps along with hitting rails/jibs i would recommend the scout.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> salomons a very solid company and one of the first boards i actually progressed a ton on was the salomon scout which was a awesome all around park slayer. the sanchez is a super soft jib board so if thats the kinda thing you like it should suit you pretty well. what kind of riding do you do? if you like hitting decent sized jumps along with hitting rails/jibs i would recommend the scout.


The scout huh? I'll look into it. I have a stairmaster now but I need to size up so I figure i'll try something new. I def. like jumps/rails/jibs etc but ive never had a super buttery board and thats why i was looking at the sanchez. The sanchez would probably be awful for all mountain riding tho huh?

I'll check the scout out, thanks!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you want a super buttery board from salomon the sanchez is def it. im sure you could take it else where on the mtn but it prob would hold up to high speeds very well. if you want something that you can take out of the park a little and hit some nice sized jumps i would go for the scout. the scout is still super buttery as well, just a little more suited for jumps and such.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks man, checking them out now!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

got a sanchez t-shirt, demo guys at windells really liked the acid, grip and official and women's gypsy


----------

